# Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!! (Merged)



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

He believes he is at 80% and has had a good week. The non surgery knee has not given him any issues.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0322suns.html


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

Sounds like we could maybe have him back starting with our April 5th home game.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*



Carbo04 said:


> Sounds like we could maybe have him back starting with our April 5th home game.


Yea tomorrow may be pushing it, but he could be back in a matter of a week or two. Damn good news.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

Yea, no way he's back tomorrow.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

cool


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

Man I really want to see him come back. But not too soon, so I'm kinda torn at this haha. Cuz we need him.

And he says he's 80-20 to play not that he's 80% healthy.



> He proclaimed himself "80-20" for the Portland game after the Suns practiced Wednesday.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

They just announced on sportscenter that he will be in uniform and will likely make his season debut tomorrow night!


----------



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

Front page http://www.insidehoops.com

He's officially activated!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

yeah there is a thread about this below on how he could play. basically, the same thing.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=253015


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

Tell me I can't! I don't hear you!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

Lol, I'm interested to see how he intertwines with his team. Hopefully he doesn't re-injured, and hopefully he can get back to his old self.

But not when he plays the Clippers, I hope he gets psychological problems only during the 2 and a half hours he plays against the Clippers in one more game this season... and in the playoffs if the Clippers get that far.

But other than that, great to see him back. :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Amare says he is playing Tomorrow!!!*

Hopefully he comes back with a win.

And hopefully he doesn't take away from the Suns blistering pace. :clap:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*



Carbo04 said:


> Tell me I can't! I don't hear you!



LOL! 

Good stuff.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

Good team to come back against. He won't get banged around much under the bucket, that's for sure.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

Phoenix'll be in the NBA Finals... Book It!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*



MeirToTheWise said:


> Phoenix'll be in the NBA Finals... Book It!!!



well, you just jinxed us...lol

i think only shot we got is if Mavs upset the Spurs. Then we can beat the Mavs haha which would be great but Pistons would dispose of us.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Amare Stoudemire is activated!!!*

You're such a negative nancy. With Amare back if he's at least 85% of his former self we'll stomp the Spurs, Mavs, or Pistons.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No, I'm just a realist :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im glad to see Amare back. one of my favorite young players in the NBA.

good luck to you guys on your way to the Finals :cheers:


----------

